# Layering Up



## thedru13 (Jan 4, 2014)

Wanted to see what people generally wear under there shells. Making the swtich to a Gortex Shell. Went with a Volcom TD2 Jacket. I tend to snowboard in colder climates. So usually have to really layer up. Was curious what people use under there shells to keep warm... 

This is my first shell so used to just rocking a heavy base layer but thinking I will need more. Don't want to add to much bulk so anyone have any good suggestions?


----------



## deagol (Mar 26, 2014)

under shell: fleece jacket, warm "furnace cloth" shirt, Under Armor Cold Gear shirt


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

Patagonia makes the best fleece. the R1 is one of the best layering pieces you can buy.


----------



## thedru13 (Jan 4, 2014)

Was looking at the patagonia.. Some of there down jackets.. Defiantly have my base layers set. Have plenty of them just need the midlayer now.


----------



## powderjunkie (Jun 30, 2015)

Underarmour coldgear... Layer them as needed. If it's Frosty's ballsack cold ill layer 3-4. If it's spring Ill wear one. I own probably 8 coldgear mock turtlenecks with 2-3 compression cold gear to go under that. I usually only wear at most 1 underarmour coldgear 2.0 pant. Like it has to be 10 degrees on Breckenfridge with wind howling for me to wear anymore than 1 set of pants.


----------



## francium (Jan 12, 2013)

Even at -35 i wore a volcom tech hoodie and baselayer under my shell and was fine i run quite hot though.


----------



## kalev (Dec 17, 2013)

I wear a thin base layer and a fleece zip-up

I do have warmer base layers in case, but it rarely gets really cold here so I haven't had to use them


----------



## rambob (Mar 5, 2011)

Head on over to Walmart and get some of their knock off merino wool stuff or their 'performance fleece'.... Spend money on shredding not being a male model.


----------



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

I wear a wicking base layer, then a hoodie and jacket. I keep extra stuff in the car just in case.


----------



## taco tuesday (Jul 26, 2014)

I wear several "base" layers, a lightweight fleece, sometimes a hoodie or softshell and then my jacket. I may shed some of these layers if it's not really cold.


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

thedru13 said:


> Was looking at the patagonia.. Some of there down jackets.. Defiantly have my base layers set. Have plenty of them just need the midlayer now.


r1 is an insulating layer (midlayer)


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

For legs, it doesn't play a role if cold, warm, ice cold... I always wear a thin base layer under shell pants cos I don’t like he direct skin-shell contact. (Hub simply wears his shell be it -20°C or +10 cos he doesn't like base layers).

For upper body, it depends if it's cold AND windy, or sunny. Usually I wear a thin base and thin fleece shirt under the non padded shell. That's good for a wide range of ~-20-+10°C. If it's really very cold n windy, I'll add a down layer.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

UA stuff is good. I own a few. Not sure where you are,.. But if you're in the states? Kohl's has got some pretty good stuff under the "Tek-gear" label. You can get 3-4 of their cold gear mocks for the price of 1UA shirt. (...course you wont have that purty logo to impress the babes!)  

Truth is,... only you know how hot or cold you run. So only you're gonna know what's gonna b comfortable. All the suggestions so far are good. Only real diff. is how many options u think you need and how much you want to spend. 

I'm usally good with an upper & lower, mid weight base layer of some sort. My SB pants. Some have a light silk or fleece lining but are really only shells. Then a performance type poly shirt over my mock or BL,..(....NO COTTON!) then usually a fleece vest under my SB jacket. I have several jackets from simple shells only to fully insulated. 

For real warmth & comfort,.. "Icebreaker" merino wool base layers are great. They come in light/mid/Expedition Weights. However they are EXPENSIVE!!! They're worth it tho on the really frigid days. (...used my mid weight stuff riding in -19°f with a -35°-40° windchill). My feet got cold before my ass did!!! :hairy:


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

patagonia ftw

my basic rules/setup:

LOOSE (credit Nivek) thin breathable baselayer (capilene 1 fits the bill, some silk, quite a few options work here, I'm using shants on my bottom half with cocona from homeschool with the cap1 top)

Then a merino sweater. Merino ftw.

Then a nanopuff. Nanopuff gets replaced with a heavier fill coat (bigger puff!) as temps drop, but these 3 layers with GTX is esssentially bulletproof for me as I run hot anyway.

Remove/adjust layers for comfort.

Merino tube buff for head. Modular and easily stuffable, fits comfy/lowpro/unnoticeable under helmets and gogs.

Fleece pants when a midlayer is required. I used some scissors to turn my rei brand pants into shants. (having nothing in your boots besides socks is freedom!)


----------



## Oldman (Mar 7, 2012)

Slight variation from Snowklinger:

1) Patagonia Capilene 1

2) Eddie Bauer Cloud Layer 1/4 zip or LL Bean Polartech Microgrid Fleece 1/4 Zip

3) Puff: LL Bean or Patagonia

3) Homeschool or Arcteryx Shell 

The first three layers rarely change. If it gets colder, I go to an insulated Jacket; Patagonia / OR

As to the lower level, I always wear a base layer and then shell pants or Insulated when the temp drops.

Never cold, always dry; they way you want to be. :dance:


----------



## Neversummer85 (Oct 21, 2015)

I wear underarmour cold gear legs and shirt for base, don't really wear mids cause I run hot and for my shell I rock a thirtytwo Shiloh 2 softshell or a Neff Spec Ops softshell, outdoor research mil spec extreme cold weather gloves and a Libtech Wayne bib or Dakine Beacon bib. Most I'll wear up top is an underarmour performance flannel over my cold gear and the jacket itself. I've ridden a couple dozen below freezing and been just fine but again I do run hot. If you need a good midlayer I'd agree with the Patagonia fleece. Also spyder makes great core sweaters and leggings. They're solid mids if you need the extra warmth.


----------



## Lamps (Sep 3, 2011)

rambob said:


> Head on over to Walmart and get some of their knock off merino wool stuff or their 'performance fleece'.... Spend money on shredding not being a male model.


Yup. I wear mostly icebreaker merino, which is pricey, but anybody's merino is good, save $$$ and be warm.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

I dunno. So far my experience with budget tech gear is supreme disappointment. REI brand is as "cheap" as I'll go, and in some cases, I still need the next step up.


----------



## ekb18c (Mar 11, 2013)

If it's really cold, i wear my merino wool ninja suit.


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

I never used my shell jacket all season, should probably sell it at the beginning of next. I'm also from the Land of Merino and run quite hot, so that works well for me. 

Base - Merino T or long sleeve, temp dependent. 
Mid - Merino sweater or light primaloft jacket.
Outer - Lightly insulated 10k/10k jacket. 

It's gotta be about - 5C for me to wear the mid layer, and -10C for a pair of base pants. Only had maybe 5 days out of 60 where I wore polypro pants. If it's spring I just wear a hoody or the primaloft jacket over the base layer.


----------



## thedru13 (Jan 4, 2014)

Lots of great info. Really appreciate all the input..


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Base - Merino T or long sleeve, and commando or shant 
Mid - light merino sweater if cooler.
Outer - gortex shell and pants.


----------



## ThredJack (Mar 18, 2014)

On my legs I'll wear either a base layer long john or just my boxers, depending on the temp, and my shell pants. Then usually just a long sleeve tech shirt from Target(C9), rideable hoodie, and my shell if I need it.


----------



## Maierapril (Oct 25, 2011)

Base layer: t shirt or thermal
Mid layer: lightweight fleece
Top layer: cashmere sweater

On colder days the cashmere really helps you stay warm and it's very light weight for the warmth you get.


----------



## Neversummer85 (Oct 21, 2015)

Maierapril said:


> Base layer: t shirt or thermal
> Mid layer: lightweight fleece
> Top layer: cashmere sweater
> 
> On colder days the cashmere really helps you stay warm and it's very light weight for the warmth you get.


This sounds like it might work for sitting around the fire pit downing brews but doesn't sound very practical for any sort of serious riding.


----------



## gr1zzness (Dec 13, 2013)

Anybody rock a vest under a shell? Would a Nano vest be notable improvement over say an Old Navy vest? Or does breathability even come into play if you have a vest over a sport fleece. I was lucky enough to score a Marmot Kinetic fleece at the end of last season, compact and warm - but the retail price is ridiculous.


----------



## Maierapril (Oct 25, 2011)

Neversummer85 said:


> This sounds like it might work for sitting around the fire pit downing brews but doesn't sound very practical for any sort of serious riding.


I've been riding the last 5 years like that with about 40 days a season. it's practical.


----------



## deagol (Mar 26, 2014)

gr1zzness said:


> Anybody rock a vest under a shell? ....


sometimes when it's really cold: Shell, Fleece Vest, Regular Fleece, Warm Shirt, Under Armour


----------



## SoCalSoul (Nov 13, 2013)

ExEfficio Boxers
Merino Wool Ninja Suit
Ski/Snowboard Socks
UA Cold Hood
Tech Hoodie (If it's windy)
Goretex Jacket Shell
Goretez Pants Shell

And a helmet goes a long way at keeping the heat from escaping your dome....


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

Patagonia Capilene 3 long sleeve and long pants
CrashPad shorts
Light stretchy REI pile jacket
Snow Pants
MountainHardwear Snowtastic shell.


----------



## BoardWalk (Mar 22, 2011)

neni said:


> (Hub simply wears his shell be it -20°C or +10 cos he doesn't like base layers)


Commando??? :wavetowel2: Now that's free riding.


----------

